# book advice



## tigercat (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm not sure which section to post this in so thats why i'm posting here because this is the category i fall in. I guess i should start off with a quick intro to my story. I'm the typical guy 27 y.o. that didn't pay attention enough to his wife 24 y.o. and not seeing that i guess her trying and trying over again to show me lead to her resenting me. She told me we could be friends but wasn't in love with me anymore. I had hurt her too many times and she was tired of it. I've never cheated or drugs or anything like that, just didn't show her i cared enough and it hurt her over time. I told her i couldn't live together as friends and she pretty much showed me the door. I know i wasn't the best husband and want to try to win her back even though she doesn't want to try. I think she is struggling from depression because she just had a miscarriage 1 month ago and thats when everything went down hill. I'm not sure she is messing around but i guess she could be.

Well what i'm looking for is advice on some kind of self help book for me to try to win her back and work on myself. We have 2 small children together and i feel that i owe it to them to try everything i possibly can to make this work. I am still madly in love with the woman. I keep hearing people talk about how good The Divorce Remedy is and Divorce Busting but the reviews for these books seem to point to these books being written for woman or to help a relationship. 

We are already seperated so i'm looking for a book with good advice and where to go from there.


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

Aren't you trying to save your relationship?

Divorce Remedy has become my bible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

First of all, it can be done. I did it and you can too. 

I read those books and they were quite helpful. 

I took comfort in them being written by a woman because I wanted a woman perspective. I had a mans perspective already being one. 

Yes those are good books. Get them right away. I was also helped by online articles about marriage. There are millions of them and they read quick. 

Good luck


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

I like Willard Harley's approach to meeting your spouse's needs:

Four Rules for a Successful Marriage

He has a concept of filling up your spouse's Love Bank by meeting their needs. You can fall in love again by doing things that your spouse appreciates and by spending time together doing things you both enjoy.


----------

